# Vest or no vest?



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have an eight month old male Vizsla named Odi. I'm going to be putting him and myself in the pheasant fields for the first time in a couple of weeks and plan on hunting throughout the season here in Bucks County Pennsylvania. I've read more than once that Vizsla's don't handle the cold as well as other breeds. Is a vest necessary to keep Odi comfortable so he continues to hunt for at least a couple of hours? It's been chilly here for the last couple of days and he doesn't seem to even notice the change in the weather. He doesn't even really like blankets on him inside the house. He kicks them off and lays on his back, legs spread wide open. The other concern is protecting his chest and under belly from being scraped up. If I do go with a vest, which material should it be made out of? I've seen both neoprene and fleece. Thanks! John


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Skip the vest - they work up so much heat on the field. Get a chest plate protector. Gundogsupply had them - we got the orange that Steve recommends.


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Agree with mlwindc - GD supply does a nice job - tricky part is getting them to fit right - depending upon your V's size.. Had to have a skid plate altered a bit by a fine seamstress.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Jo - PIKE is on his second Cabelas skid vest - most of the time on sale - PIKE @ 60# the medium fits perfect - after getting 1 - I have the tag ends cut & sow-en so there r no loose ends - if U could see the damage 2 the vest - better it than the pup - hunter orange & reflective strips - just a great product - prov-en in the field by PIKE !!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I use a cabelas neoprene vest as long as it isnt too hot. But only to help see the dog. There are many times they blend right in with the grass. I like the neoprene as it is very easy to customize to fit. 
Usually if they are moving they will be warm. And as long as they aren't wet, soaked. Ive had a real scare with cold/wet sleeting conditions. 
Now if its bitter cold and they are standing around or sitting still, then yes they will get cold. But usually, when they are hunting, they are moving.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Be sure your pup has been properly introduced to birds and gunfire before taking him hunting.
It depends on the fields I'm hunting as to what I use on my dogs. Skid plates work wonders if your hunting where the dogs chest would take a beating. Some fields can play a number on their feet, so be sure to think about booting you pup.
I've only used neoprene vests if waterfowl hunting. Cold water retrieves and sitting makes it harder for them to stay warm. If you use them be sure to cut away any part that could rub under the dogs front legs.
Be sure to check your pup for chaffing multiple times while hunting.


----------

